# 00' MAXIMA MODS?? Bang for the buck??



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

i AM getting a 2000 SE 5 Spd this week 
just verified 

i have some money to play around, but want to know
what the smart mods are...
and how much they cost and the HP gain?

Intake
Exhaust Pipes
any ECU computer upgrade?
any well priced superchargers?

and WHERE do i get this stuff?
thanks!!

AJ

[email protected]
or post here


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Thread Movement*

You may get some better assistance / opinions from those in the Maxima forums. Moving the thread...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Mods?

If you got money to blow, then anything is possible..

I put around 15g's in my car and it's still slow.. 
If I had it to start over, I'd keep it stock....


----------

